# Anybody use Kodi/XBMC instead of SKY?



## Alex6534 (Jan 2, 2013)

Just set it up at home on our FireTV and macbook, with the start-up wizard and add ons/proxies sorted I doubt I'll need normal tv for anything but the news now :lol: . We cut sky last year as it was way too expensive, now between this, netflix, freeview and catch-up TV we're set for a much lower cost.


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

You can cut costs further by binning netflix mate and using showbox/cartoon hd/hd cinema


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Sky is a total rip off, it's become a slave for the premier league.

You're a mug if you're still paying for it


----------



## Alex6534 (Jan 2, 2013)

monkeez said:


> You can cut costs further by binning netflix mate and using showbox/cartoon hd/hd cinema


I've heard its available for desktop now, not sure about Android though.



Prince Adam said:


> Sky is a total rip off, it's become a slave for the premier league.
> 
> You're a mug if you're still paying for it


That's my view, we were paying £60pm without sports! Definitely better ways to go. The amount of people I know paying more than that for Sky and Virgin and its just unreal.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

I've tried XBMC and some of the internet streaming services, but they were all pretty poor and not something I could watch. If I'm watching the F1 or a rugby game and the thing freezes every couple of minutes I feel like smashing the tv up.

Sky came back to me with a good deal so I now pay £38 a month for the entire package. It's only for a year though so once the price goes back up it will be cancelling time.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

I love Kodi....there are many channels that stream well....

if it doesn't stream well, maybe it is because of your internet connection instead of the programme...

large size fibre optic, connected through LAN cable.....sorted!


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

Alex6534 said:


> I've heard its available for desktop now, not sure about Android though.


if you're talking about showbox - it is an andriod app


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

i'll always need sky purely for football, I can't stream on these awful sites that freeze or aren't English or HD


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

Fortunatus said:


> i'll always need sky purely for football, I can't stream on these awful sites that freeze or aren't English or HD


if you happy to pay for that, there is nothing wrong with sky sports....

but even with sky sports, it doesn't show every single football matches...

why not have both when kodi is free?


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

Theseus said:


> if you happy to pay for that, there is nothing wrong with sky sports....
> 
> but even with sky sports, it doesn't show every single football matches...
> 
> why not have both when kodi is free?


what is kodi? whats the catch?

it plays HD football just like sky sports? real time? in English? without cutting out every 5 minutes? whenever I stream matches I just give up too much stress.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

Fortunatus said:


> what is kodi? whats the catch?
> 
> it plays HD football just like sky sports? real time? in English? without cutting out every 5 minutes? whenever I stream matches I just give up too much stress.


search how to install kodi from utube, dead easy...free...

you will have access to anything you can think off....if you fancy football, you can even watch european football, american soccer..etc....it has cricket, basketballs to anything..

free of charge..no log in, no registration...no credit card

you don't download movies, you stream straight away....

you even get to watch those 'afternoon' footballs where most of the time not shown on sky sport as they want you to buy ticket and watch on the ground...

keep your sky. try kodi, then decide whether you want to keep your sky.....


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

Theseus said:


> search how to install kodi from utube, dead easy...free...
> 
> you will have access to anything you can think off....if you fancy football, you can even watch european football, american soccer..etc....it has cricket, basketballs to anything..
> 
> ...


Sounds like u work for kodi?? I have just bought an android box I have normal sky internet and it was ****ng around but watchable I may try connects through lan maybe that will work better


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

jadakiss2009 said:


> Sounds like u work for kodi?? I have just bought an android box I have normal sky internet and it was ****ng around but watchable I may try connects through lan maybe that will work better


my digital box is left switched off...i use kodi to watch normal TV too....the software is stable, it is internet connection that is usually the culprit, or the server on the other side. There are many channels, if it is due to server issue, you can always change to another.

fibre optic helps...LAN will help too...


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Theseus said:


> search how to install kodi from utube, dead easy...free...
> 
> you will have access to anything you can think off....if you fancy football, you can even watch european football, american soccer..etc....it has cricket, basketballs to anything..
> 
> ...


What's the best addon for sports?


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

We've just turned sky off and swapped for kodi and netflix with a chromecast.

once you have a few decent add-ons then theres no need for anything else really.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

safc49 said:


> What's the best addon for sports?


plenty of those around..I mainly watch movies or series...

but I do use Phoenix and SportDevils for sports at times....

all your skysports are in there anyway, on top of european channels...

I am sure if you google or utube, there will be far more, simply a click away..there are always the next best repo around.

download SuperRepo and Total installer, and just activate whatever repo that you want...


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Theseus said:


> plenty of those around..I mainly watch movies or series...
> 
> but I do use Phoenix and SportDevils for sports at times....
> 
> ...


Cheers mate


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

I'd rather use a skybox f5 instead of normal sky. Same quality at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## PosterBoy (Mar 11, 2011)

I've been using Kodi on my pc for the last couple months and have the Amazon Fire Tv arriving tomorrow.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

PosterBoy said:


> I've been using Kodi on my pc for the last couple months and have the Amazon Fire Tv arriving tomorrow.


I am thinking of doing exactly that to free up my laptop....haven't got around to order one yet..


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

I use Kodi for watching films/ tv series with the odd boxing or football match... For films and Series it's 100%, the football streams can be a bit dodgy at times but still watchable, boxing since it's a slower pace is actually pretty decent to watch as well...

The way i seen It i watched the Sons Of Anarchy, Breaking Bad the first two months of having it, what would that cost to buy? I paid £50 for the android mx box... It's a no brainer for me...


----------

